# IAT interview?



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm supposed to interview with IAT soon. What should I expect? I would really like this position. Thanks for any pointers.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Greenfir said:


> I'm supposed to interview with IAT soon. What should I expect? I would really like this position. Thanks for any pointers.


Hi there is another thread called job with IAT Abu Dhabi started by helenEngineer that you might find helpful


----------



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

Andy17 said:


> Hi there is another thread called job with IAT Abu Dhabi started by helenEngineer that you might find helpful


Thanks. Appreciate the pointer. 
DB


----------

